# urgent platy help?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to be such a pest about this platy of mine. I'm sure some of you have seen the photo of her I uploaded. Anyway I did a water change on thursday but even before that and after that she was hanging around at the surface of the water and sometimes in the corners. Now she's at the back of the tank resting herself on the bottom. She freaks out when I come near the tank and settles down when I move away. Why is she behaving like this?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Is it the pregnant one? That's usually a sign they're gonna pop out a few babies.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 6 platies in my 29 gallon tank. My red platy was behaving EXACTLY the way you have described ! In fact, I started to think that the poor fish was dying ! But...after a few days, and especially at feeding time, Red 
started swimming and acting like all of the other fish in the tank. 
I now think that Red had to get acclimated. The other platies can often
be found at the surface. I think that they are waiting for food.
I have read that platies can sense their owners presense and will come up and greet them. This has indeed happened to me !


----------

